# First real turning in half a century



## bshaw52 (Jul 7, 2021)

It’s been better than 50 years since I turned anything on a lathe. I picked up a 1962 J-170 last November and completely restored it.

I’ve been reading Keith Rowley’s book a Foundation Course doing the lessons in order, learning tool presentation, sharpening, etc, great book by the way.
Well today I decided to jump ahead and make something, its just a shallow bowl for pocket dross, keys, change or what not.

The wood is dead fall wormy Mimosa crotch with a danish oil and wax finish.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 7, 2021)

Feels good, doesn't it? Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 7, 2021)

That is one nice looking turning. Now, I will nominate you to sit on the throne! 50 years!!! I don't think I will - going forward from now - ever feel bad for not turning for a few weeks!!!! That is so inspiring. For me it was more like 30-35 years from the time I turned something in Junior High to when I got a lathe as an adult and turned a bud vase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 7, 2021)

Great little bowl,welcome back to turning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Nicely done sir. 
I was 3 the last time you turned on a lathe!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Jul 7, 2021)

Ohh ... that's purdy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2021)

It seems you haven't lost it, that's a great bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 7, 2021)

Nice crotch bowl. Takes a bit of work getting all the mixed grain cut and sanded out smoothly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 7, 2021)

Very nice bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 7, 2021)

Great looking bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2021)

Great job with really nice looking wood! Just like riding a bike! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jul 24, 2021)

You and them worms did a good job!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 24, 2021)

Welcome belatedly from Crossville TN. I had wondered what mimosa looked like. I hate them as a tree. Had one in the yard I think I am mildly allergic to them. But that wouldnt stop me from helping one fall down. Now I know what they could be good for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

